# fire axe inc 8lb flathead.



## humboy (Apr 30, 2014)

Has anyone used one of these?


----------



## Bradley (May 1, 2014)

Have used one extensively for forcible entry while on the job and think highly of it. As a wood cutter, it sucks heavily.


----------

